# 迫不急待



## indigoduck

Hi all,

I'm trying to say "i can't wait", but i forgot how to say it in Chinese.

Call me confused ?
It looks like one of these and to my mind. sounds like both of them, but which one is the one actually ?  Or is my guess totally off ?


破不急得
迫不急待
Thanks in advance.


----------



## xiaolijie

I think you're thinking of "*等不及*"


----------



## indigoduck

xiaolijie said:


> I think you're thinking of "*等不及*"


 
Nope, that's not it.  I know it's 4 characters long and starts with something sounds like "po" (broken).

To me, it sounds a little more intensive than "*等不及*", almost as it meant "i can't wait to break the wall and get to the other side".


----------



## Jerry Chan

indigoduck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to say "i can't wait", but i forgot how to say it in Chinese.
> 
> Call me confused ?
> It looks like one of these and to my mind. sounds like both of them, but which one is the one actually ?  Or is my guess totally off ?
> 
> 
> 破不急得
> 迫不急待
> Thanks in advance.



You're not totally off.
It's 迫不及待 or 急不可待
In Cantonese we usually say 急不及待
So it's kind of confusing.


----------



## BODYholic

indigoduck said:


> 破不急得
> 迫不急待


 This is a very simple proverb but the writing is tricky even for native speakers. Because 破 / 迫 and  急 / 及 are homophonic. The correct one is, of course, already stated by Jerry in the above post.


----------



## ElvisO7

indigoduck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to say "i can't wait", but i forgot how to say it in Chinese.
> 
> Call me confused ?
> It looks like one of these and to my mind. sounds like both of them, but which one is the one actually ?  Or is my guess totally off ?
> 
> 
> 破不急得
> 迫不急待
> Thanks in advance.



Hi, 迫不及待 is the correct one, 迫 at here means urgent, but 破 means break things.


----------



## lijingfeng

Jerry Chan said:


> You're not totally off.
> It's 迫不及待 or 急不可待
> In Cantonese we usually say 急不及待
> So it's kind of confusing.



I do think so.


----------



## flenci

I have never heard of 破不急得, instead we use 迫不及待。


----------



## BODYholic

flenci said:


> I have never *heard *of 破不急得待


Yes, you do 'hear' them because they have the exact pronunciation.


----------



## bamboobanga

迫不及待     for something exciting !


----------



## flenci

BODYholic said:


> Yes, you do 'hear' them because they have the exact pronunciation.



得并不发待的音，得只有dei3，de2，也没有“等待”的意思，而是“要到...的情况的意思”发音为dei3. 
迫不及待的待是dai4不是dei3，或者de2


----------



## flenci

另外书面语上从来没有迫不及得，只有迫不及待的，抱歉占了两楼。
we never use or I have never SEEN 迫不及得 in written Chinese. 
Another thing is that sometimes 从来没听说过=“have never heard of” doesn't really means you HEAR sth, it usually means you know sth instead.


----------



## BODYholic

楼主应该是错误输入吧!



flenci said:


> 得并不发待的音，得只有dei3，de2，也没有“等待”的意思，而是“要到...的情况的意思”发音为dei3.
> 迫不及待的待是dai4不是dei3，或者de2


----------



## zcarcadia

indigoduck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to say "i can't wait", but i forgot how to say it in Chinese.
> 
> Call me confused ?
> It looks like one of these and to my mind. sounds like both of them, but which one is the one actually ?  Or is my guess totally off ?
> 
> 
> 破不急得
> 迫不急待
> Thanks in advance.



应该打错了吧？迫不及待和破不及待。正确的应该是“迫不及待”，我感觉用“迫”应该是指广义上的，就是“着急的不能等了”的意思。如果用“破”的话可以特指其他具体的含义。但是一般认为破不及待是错误的。


----------



## M.Zhang

It's 迫不及待.


----------



## chinglish

According to 现代汉语词典, 迫不及待 is a word and is pronounced po4 bu4 ji2 dai4


----------

